# New .22



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Looking into getting a new .22 Rifle. Anyone have any suggestions? Pros or cons for certain ones? Thanks


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

.22 rifles are like Lays potato chips it is hard to have just one. And then their are the flavors...
Action type etc. I had a early 77/22 with the box magazine it was a tack driver. A 10/22 that was fun to shoot with the banana mag. I wish I had kept them both. The lone survivor is a Older Marlin 39 half cock safety only that is a great shooter with a tube magazine. Will handle S, L and LR easily even mixed together. It served me well with open sights until I needed a scope to see what I was shooting at. Most .22s will shoot accurately but the advice of a old guy is if you get one that just fills the spot in the vault and has memories keep it there and don't trade it off.
Henry has some nice lever rimfires that have just about got me in the buying mood.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bought my wife a basic Henry 22... not the golden boy. didnt break the bank and it is very accurate. I am more partial to the Magazine style rifle, so like Ruger's 10/22. Very versatile as well. meaning you can modify it just about any way you want. You can find some pretty nice vintage ones as well.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I bought a new henry plain jane 22 I couldn't hit a barn with it ?? to heavy also ??


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

JohnJH said:


> Looking into getting a new .22 Rifle. Anyone have any suggestions? Pros or cons for certain ones? Thanks


Depends what you want to do with it I guess. 
For plinking you cant beat a Ruger 10/22. 
For squirrel hunting my go to is a CZ 452. 
Marlin 39 for some lever gun fun. 
The list goes on and on..


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Take a look at CZ brand .22. Squirrel hunting buddy swore by his.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I shoot 10/22's, a Ruger American, and a Savage MKII heavy barrel. The Savage is the most accurate, has the best fit/finish, smoothest cycling, best trigger, etc. The Savage is my go to gun for shooting stuff around the house. The American shoots pretty well though, and the 10 round magazine is nice. The 10/22's shoot good enough and give me fast follow up shots, but the triggers are rough. I have a 10/22 on my ATV at all times. Once in awhile I get to whack a predator with it.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I love my old Remington 552 its a tack driver also had a Marlin 60 it kept jamming so got rid of it


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Honestly, cz 452 or 455, 455 is new version with pinned barrel, dont get caught up in 452/455 debate, they are great great guns, good feel, good triggers that can be made superb for cheap, quality barrels and actions and good looks. Everyone I know who has one loves them, I have 3. They have slightly tighter barrel bores, seem to shoot quiet and handle some ammo very well, I recommend RWS subsonic hollowpoint or fiochhi subsonic HP for hunting. deadly and quiet.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Agreed, cz rifles are well know for producing little groups. Most rifles these days will shoot more than well enough for hunting purposes though.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a bolt action for hunting,and a semi auto for hunting and plinking.Put a descent scope on them and use good ammo,and have fun.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Another Marlin 39 guy, here!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Shooting a 39a I picked up in a few days! Excited to see how it handles. Had a CZ 452 loved it. Have my Standard Marlin 60 and does just fine. But nothing compares to my Ruger 77/22 with skeleton stock it shoot the tightest group of any of them. Love it


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I use to say 10/22 but quality on them has slipped. Although ugly the Ruger American is the
most accurate 22 for the money. I'm at loss to pick a semi, lever or pump. If there are good 
ones on the market they are foreign made.

On the other hand any American 22 made before 80s is a custom target gun by today's standards.
I have a good many 22s. The only reason they reached keeper status is they shoot well. I don't 
care who made it or how fancy it is, if it don't shoot , it's going down the road.


----------

